# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari : Kurora e Shpirtit

## naqeta

Bije D A N I :


K U R O R A  E  S H P I R T I T


( Ditar intim )



*Me këto proza të shkurtëra poetike, do të përpiqem të jap një pasqyrë intime të dy personave që qëndrojnë përballë njëri tjetrit, në rrethan krejtësisht të ndryshme! Ata, e ndjenjë njëri tjetrin ! E dëgjojnë ! E mirëpresin ! Megjithatë, i kanë të vështirësuara mundësitë e pikëtakimeve !
Për këtë, çdo ditë, si dikur, por edhe sot, ia komunikojnë njëritjetrit përshëndetjet! E përmes mesazheve, që natyrëshëm vijnë nëpër rrjetin intern, ata e lexojnë vrullin e dashurisë !*

----------


## naqeta

Bije DANI : KURORA E SHPIRTIT



1. PARANDJENJË


Diçka e padukshme më shkon vërdallë! E ndjejë se më lidhet një nyje !

Edhe kuptimin e ka ndërruar dita e drita! Nuk e kanë atë pamje si më parë. Sëpaku ashtu unë e parandjejë ! Por, nuk mundem ta deshifroj ! Se : një shakullimë më vardiset. Nuk më kujtohet në cilin shteg më nxjerr ! Në dritaren e çastit më rrëmbejnë kujtimet ! Dhe endem nëpër to! Lakadredhave ku lindin pikëndalesat ! Ku presin pikëtakimet !

Një zë befas më jehon. Ma prish qetësin. M’ë turbullon brendinë e shpirtit. Por, sërish mbaj vesh dhe e dëgjoj :

- Përse rri në vetmi ! E di se tmerrësisht të kërkoj shtigjeve ! E s’të gjejë dot !

- Çka të duhem !, pëshpërisja në heshtje. Ku të endem ! Në këtë kohë pakohë ma e mirë është vetmia! Dhe, sërish kruspullosesha në vetmi pa dalur shtigjeve që s’i kisha kaluar kurrë !

Një peshë makthi më mbërthente! Desha të çlirohem por ngeca në vrullin e misterit që më derdhte frymëzimet .

*Në cilën kaptinë të jetës kishin trokitur akrepët e zemrës ?
Ku dilte gjithë ai vrull që e priste zërin e mesnatës…!*

----------


## naqeta

Bije DANI : KURORA E SHPIRTIT



2. PROLOG

Në pritje mbes e ngrij si magma
sytë më erren kur shikoj mbi xhama !
Ishe ti Xhulijeta që e ndoze siparin,
apo, unë Romeo - aktor në drama ?!


Dua të flej ! Dua të flej !, pëshpërisja.

Në shtrat as ëndërrat nuk dua t’më vijnë. Vetëm prehje dua ! Qetësi .

Fika dritën ! U shtriva dhe mbylla sytë në errësirën e trashë të mesnatës! E mbuluar me jorgan prisja gjumin të vijë. 

Për të siguruar qetësinë qyshkur e kisha vën pikën e stopimit në celular me rikthim përgjigjeje :

- Ky numër nuk egziston !

Atë çast '' egzistimin'' ma tepër e ndërlidha me mua! Desha t’i shmangem vetvetes prej të gjithë atyre , që kur takohem më pyesnin: Ku je ! Përse u humbe ! Dil ...!

Vallë! Edhe në errësirë dalin shtigje! Ashtu m’u bë tek më bridhnin mendimet. Sytë më flakëronin. E gjumi kushedi ku kishte ngatërruar adresën.

M’u bë se jam në zgafellën e urryer të vetmisë që më kishte përpi të tërën ! U rëqetha paditur pse !

- Po ! Jam unë klitha! Jam unë ajo që kërkon e nuk di çka ! Do, e nuk di çka! Pres e...! 
Po!Pres për të bërë gjumë ! Por, as atë se bëj !Se ai e ka ngatërruar adresën dhe shpeshherë me lë në stacionin e pritjes të takoj agimin ! Si sonte ! Ja! Si sonte që kanë filluar rrezet e tij ta hajnë errësirën!

- Të gjeta ! Të gjeta !, pëshpërisja . Një gjysmë shekull kam rendur gjithkah. Nuk lash skutë e majë pa kërkuar. Dhe befas trokita në zemrën tënde ! Tashti kurrë nuk dal ! Nuk dal ...
Edhe pse e zgjuar tërë natën m’u bë se jam në ëndërr!
-Ëndërr e trisht apo agim i blertë ishte…?

----------


## naqeta

Bije DANI :KURORA E SHPIRTIT


3. Mesazhi I parë : Përshëndetje

Për të gjithë atë që bëre : Përshëndetje !

Për të dalë në dritë ai krijim ka pritur dekada! Edhe sa do të priste e do të ndrydhej ashtu siç u ndrydh fjala e lirë shekujve .

Megjithatë s'ka randësi ! Punimi u publikua! Ai është I imi! Ka dalë nga llava e ndrydhur e frymëzimit ! Dhe ngeci nëpër pritjen e gjatë . U zverdh ! Ti ia hape dritaren e blerimit të kuptohet domethënia e tij ! Përse se ka emrin e autorit , s’ka randësi …!

Respekt ! rilindi

Eja ! Çdo çast të pres ! Të pres !
Si rrezen që e pret lulja e pranverës !
Fjalkalimin e di për ta hapur linjën
s'ka mur kinez në pragun e zemrës !


Qëndrova meit ! E tronditur. Njëkohësisht e pafajshme !

Ai më falnderonte për gjithçka. Ma tepër se sa duhej. 

Dhe, unë ndjeja keqardhje përse kisha lëshuar pa publikim emrin e tij. Se kisha bërë me kas ! Por ja u bë! Ndaj, fillova të rishikoj faqen ! Aty ku qëndronte publikomi I krijimit pa emër autori ! Aty rrezatonte përmbajtjen, domethënien ! Me gjithë kurorën e simboleve që shprehej si jehonë. Pa emër autori !
- Ai është ! Pëshpërita ! Por rri e struket në zemrën time…

----------


## naqeta

Bije DANI :KURORA E SHPIRTIT

4. Mesazhi i dytë: Tungjatjeta !


Mbase do t’më përgjigjesh !

Prandaj më lejo të të them ca fjalë që i bluaj në brendinë e mendjes. Ndoshta edhe në brendinë e zemrës dhe shpirtit i kam! Po gjithkah! Më shkojnë zi llavë vargan e vargan ! Duan të shpërthejnë.

E tillë qenka jeta !

Ajo befas më rrëmbeu nëpër këto anale misteri. Dhe nuk di ku jam e ku shkoj! Por, kthim nuk ka ! Ashtu siç s’ka shpëtim kokërra e grurit mes dy gurëve të mullirit që bluajnë ! Ashtu më bluhen dëshirat ! Derisa të ndizen zjarr e të bëhen hi…

Edhe sa herë duhet të bëhem hi që të rilind përsëri ?

E di se vetëm Ti e di !


Me mall, rilindi

E kuptoj ! Ti s'erdhe ! Unë të pres !
Pa Ty - mbeta i shkretë ! I mllefosur !
Në damarët e zërit - kënga pa shpresë,
digjet nga malli - e sakatosur !




Vërtet endem e shkoj vërdallë nëpër mendimet e një domethënie që më mbulon me lutje sikur thotë : Shpëtom !

Dua të klith ! Dua të qesh ! Dua…! Por, nuk mundem.Bie në mendime ! Në mendime !
Jam unë ajo që e di se sa herë rilindi duhet të bëhet hi ?!

Katapulta lotësh apo zjarr dashurie ndjeva atë cast ! Nuk u përgjigja! Mbeti ajo , peng - si lahuri në erë…!

----------


## naqeta

Bije DANI :


5. Mesazhi i tretë : PARALAJMËRIM



Kam dalur nga vetja! Nuk kam durim ! Në prak të çmendisë arrijë ! Dhe, pot ë trokas aty do të nisem nëpër natë! 

I veshur në të zeza do të vi !
Do të vi ! Me gjuhë bilbilash ! Me këngë e desha këtë jetë !

Por korbat ! Ah korbat më verbuan sytë ! Dhe i verbër dua të të takoj t’më kthehen dritat …! 

Tashti as dritë e as ditë nuk shoh! Por, ndjejë se endem me trenin e vetmisë! Për një shpresë bardhësie ! Unë i përhumburi rilind i përjetshëm !Se:


Je shenjtore apo hënë që del në Mesnatë
vezullon si rreze - sjell dritë agimi!
Në shpirt sërish më derdh dallgë - shtërngatë!
Në log të përballjes më thërret kushtrimi !


Të kërkoj pa ndal ! Me shpirt e zemër ! Atje majë maleve ! Fushave! Grykave . Përballë dallgëve të stuhishme dhe ujit që bëhet det !

Kam mbetur pezull! Më kupto! Në cilin binarë të nisem për stacionin e takimit ! Nuk jetohet gjithmonë në udhëkryq ! Më thuaj ...!

----------


## naqeta

Bije DANI:

6. Mesazhi i katërt : ALARM


Prej në cilin qiell nisesh si Perëndi
në zemër më mbërthen me afsh
dy sy bojëqielli më bëjnë det me shi,
në katandi kam ngecur apo dal në rrafsh ?!


Gjithë ajo që e ndjej dhe e shikoj je Ti !
Djepi ku prehet shpirti im i shqetësuar !
Horizonti i gjallërisë ! Blerimi !

Do të kërkoj gjithkah! Dhe do të të gjejë ! Qoftë edhe për një cast ! Sa të të shoh fytyrën! Vetullat !Hundën. Dhe zërin të të dëgjoj ! Dridhjen …!

Përndryshe ia kam përcaktuar vetvetes vendndodhjen ! Pa hamendje ! Por, ti më mban e më rindez të jetoj! Të krijoj ! Andaj dua të jetoj për Ty! 

Prandaj nuk qëndroj dot ! Nuk mundem ! As mishi dhe eshtrat e trupit s’i bëjnë ballë zjarrit të zemrës ! I djeg ai ! Ndaj transmetojnë lengatë ! Rraskapiten ! Rropaten në vetmi duke pritur !

Në rrudhat e ballit përditë e ma shumë shprehet libri i jetës ! Fati që mbeti i ndrydhur ! I ndaluar ! Për çka ? Për Kurorën e shpirtit…!

I vetmuar ec.E kam zbuluar misterin …!

----------


## naqeta

Bije DANI: KURORA E SHPIRTIT



7. NË PRITJE !


Si mund të prehem këtë natë jehonash
çdo gjë në rrëmbim më ka pushtua,
s'është kjo gjamë që derdhet - në përmasë zezonash
por llavë që më djeg me klithmë : Të dua ! 


Është rrotulluar gjithçka ! Jam unë, apo u tjetërsova ?!

Gjithçka ndryshe frymon ! Kam filluar të ik horizontit ku bëhet pikëtakimi!Dhe ndizet e këndellet shpresa për të !Për jetë të re! Tjetërfare…!

Po! Jetë me zhurmë ! Me kuvendim ! Po çka se bijnë skemat e së kaluarës! Absurdi pa rrezejetë lirie ! Me vetmi !

Jam bërë strehë e pritjes ! Dua të dëgjoj atë zë ! E të kuvendoj gjatë- gjatë! Për gjithçka !, pëshpërisja. Dhe rikujtoja në mendje copa fjalishë, fragmente me domethënie se më do ! Përkushtime ! Urata …!

Po! Ai më shkruan orë e cast !

Është bërë gurrë që derdh valët e zjarrta të dashurisë ! Dhe, vijnë e trokasin ato në portën time, çdo mesnatë kur kapakët e syrit i mbyll për gjumë! Por, jo ! Nuk flej !Pres! 

Pres mesazhet që trokasin dhe më sjellin zemrën dhe shpirtin e tij! Mendjen! Frymëzimet e ndjenjave që derdhen për të shprehur fjalën : Të dua !
Ndaj i pres! I lexoj dhe rilexoj…!

Vërtet e ndjejë dhe më merr malli !Nuk mundem pa ia dëgjuar domethëniet e vargjeve të mbushura me zjarr e vrull dashurie ! Janë të tilla se më do !

- Edhe unë…pëshpërita dhe heshta! Heshta duke pritur…!

----------


## naqeta

Bije DANI : KURORA E SHPIRTIT



8. PAKËNAQËSI


Çysh të shkruaj tjetër ?

Pos shungullimave të tokës
dhe bredhjeve të njerëzve -
nëpër botë !


Duke kërkuar fatin
kanë humbur lumturinë !



Një vrull i pafund dhe pa kuptim shtrihet përmasës së shpirtit tim!

Ndjejë lëngatë ! Dhembje në trup ? Kuvendoj me vetveten ! Grindem me diçka të padukshe që më rri afër – afër. Por as e shoh as e takoj. Dhe, kurrë nuk e harroj! Nuk e largoj !

Është bërë gjendje e përhershme në brendinë e mendjes sime. Bile, ca herë, bëhet shtysë për të shkruar në atë ishull vetmie ! Për të nis tregimin e gjatë për rrjedhën e kohës që kalon befasisht. Dhe, të lë me shpresat e sëmbarës që duhet të vijë !

- Jo kurrë nuk vjen ajo !, përgjigjem me nervozë ! E ndez cigaren dhe përpij tymin e saj t’më derdhet mushkërive në brendi të kraharorit ! Nuk e di përse helmi me helm shërohet ? 

- E kërkova fatin dhe humba lumturinë !, më vinin rrotull vargjet. Nuk e di ku dhe nuk e di përse më ngelën kaq thellë në mendje! Por, në këto çaste kur tjetër botë mbretëron në mendjen time copa fjalishë e domethëniesh më shkojnë vërdallë. Janë vrull mesnate që kërkojnë të vijë agimi apo të mbulojë mesjeta me luftëra e kryqëzata ?

Ajo perandori e tranuar ka nisur pushtimin! Shigjetat e padukshme bëjnë sulm! Goditet zemra dhe shpirti im ! 

Sa e lumtur bëhem në këtë rreth kakënaqësie !

Do ta flak vetminë…!

----------


## naqeta

Bije DANI: KURORA E SHPIRTIT


9. TUNDULLIMË

Çfarë misteri!

Askush se zbuloi datëtëlindjen
që kërkoj të futet në shekuj !

Ironia jote hedh valle
në strumbullarin mister,
siç hedh enigmat kafeja
në filxhanin e përmbysur !


Ripërsëris gjithë kohës Vargane mendimesh që më shkojnë vullkan !

Ndjejë tundullimë ! Një shkrirje të përhershme të asaj që isha ! Dhe rindërtoj vetveten e re! Atë , sa e si duhet të jem ! 

Ndaj , vendos me këmbëngulje të hyjë në log. Aty ku përballen ndjenjat, dëshirat ! Edhe kundërshtitë …!

- Unë një jetë e kam ! pëshpërisja ! 

Atë kohë grindesha me vetveten ! Grindesha me rënien e regjimit të vetmisë! Po ! Rënien e asaj perandorie shëmtake ! Qysh kur ndodhesha në kufinjt e saj! Edhe kur isha fare e re! Edhe kur u bëra grua…! Edhe… !

Grindesha duke përmbysur filxhanin e kafesë të lexoja misterin e shkruar të fatit tim ! Megjithatë si e përhumbur arratisesha! Për orë e cast ! Në të vërtetë më arratisej zemra dhe shpirti ! Pa diktueshëm ! Vetëm me trup isha përditë brenda katër murnajave të përcaktuara të vetmisë sime ! Aty i prisja agimet , e lodhur dhe , pa gjumë! Aty i ngrysja netët! Ishte përditëshmëri ajo! Ishte përballje e pandërprerë e vetmisë dhe e durimit!

- Po vallë ? Kështu katandisen shpirti dhe trupi ?

Pëshpërisja në heshtje ! Me randësi është se e dua! Ndjej mall dhe më dhimbset ! Edhe ai më do !

Ndaj, e këmbej me lutjet të jetë shëndosh e mirë ! Atëherë, edhe unë e lumtur jam !

----------


## naqeta

Bije DANI:


NË MISION

Ec në vetmi e ngarkuar përsëri
Shkretëtirave të mendimit udhëtoj
Nuk e di përse ëndërrat i shoh për ty…
Nuk di! Nëpër ëndërr shumë të dashuroj...!



Jam në mission ! Transmetoj mendimet pa ndal! Domethëniet e fjalive të theksuara në mesazhe !

Është pjesa aktive që zhvillon procesin ! Procesin që lind befas dhe s’ka definim ! Pse dhe si , mbetet pa përgjigje! Pa shpjegim!

Mbase edhe ai kështu mendon! Po! Mendon! Prandaj këto domethënie të vargjeve shprehen në mesazhet që vijnë ! 

Krijohen skena vullkanesh! Pikëtakime ! Fjalë të zgjedhura që duan të bëhen ilaqë për plagën që kullon ! Për zemrën që vuan e nuk di përse !

Prandaj, lexoj ! Lexoj! Buzëqesh dhe bie në mendime! Për pikëtakimet ! Për datën , vendin, kohën ! 

Pastaj nis e buzëqaj ! Hidhërohem! Bëhem për të plas! Se nuk mundem as njërën e as tjetrën ta bëj! Ndaj shtrihem në shtrat dhe mbulohem me errësirë vetmie ! Dhe nuk flej duke matur anësitë gjithkah !

Sa të gjëra ato ! Sa ngushtë ndjehem unë …

Për këtë vetmia është dëshmitare! Ajo më bën shoqëri !Ajo e përcakton statusin e gjendjes sime shpirtërore që i shpall luftë diçka që hyn me domethënie që shkruhen në mesazhë…!

----------


## naqeta

Bije DANI : KURORA E SHPIRTIT


PËRDITË MË TRETET TRUPI


Hedh vështrimin tek dritarja;
dhe të gjej tek një kënd;
ti gjithë kohën me filanen ,
teksa unë mendoj vegimin tënd...


Hidhem e përdridhem në shtrat! Gjumë nuk bëj! As hajë e as pijë diçka! Vetëm shtëllunga tymi më dalin nga duhmat e frymëmarrjes dhe shpërndahen vargan ! Më bëhet se shprazet çdo gjë prej meje ! Edhe zemra edhe shpirti! Bile edhe trupi më tretet ! Më tretet...!

Sa herë matem në peshojë. Kilogramët zbresin ! Shkojnë dhuratë e përdëllimave apo i djeg zjarri i dashurisë nuk e di!

Megjithatë, unë mbahem. Nuk jam e sëmurë ! Vetëm shpirti ndjen dhembje !
Çfarë diagnoze mister!, pëshpërita përderisa ai i krruspullosur apo..., se si kishte mbetur, mbi linjën e asaj ‘’filanes’’ që shkruante përkushtime në Forum, dhe bënte flirte me vargje pa fund...! 

Kushedi se sa u hidhërova !

As vetë s’më kujtohet përmasa e saj! Përse ? Vetëm pyesja vetveten ! Dhe, paditur , atypëraty vendosa!

Ia shkruaj një mesazh !

Ishte hera e parë që i shkruaja! Gjatë gjithë atij vargani të mesazheve të tij, vetëm heshta ! Nuk ktheva asnjë përgjigje! As po e as jo! Por, …

“Kush është ajo që rri gjithë kohës duke e lexuar ?
E kupton ti se unë s’fitova asgjë! Vetëm goditje prej teje ! dhe,

Në firmosjen e mesazhit :” E ke fituar një pik!’’

----------


## feneri

> Bije D A N I :
> 
> 
> K U R O R A  E  S H P I R T I T
> 
> 
> ( Ditar intim )
> 
> 
> ...



Nëse Ditari i Ana Frankut vjen në kohë tronditjesh shoqërore ku mungon liria, Ditari i Bije Danit, Kurora e Shpirtit, në postim të naqetës, është sihariq i këndshëm, që ngërthen prozën poetike meditative të përzier nga citate të shkëputura poezishë, që bëhen çelës të ngjarjes! 
Të shkurtëra, por të këndëshme vijnë, komunikimet e një ndjenje intime, që rrëfehet mes personazhit që i pranon, dhe pranueses së tyre që duke i lexuar përmbajtjet, bën luhatjet drejtë dorëzimit, ashtu siç e ftojnë mesazhet.

Është nismë e suksesit kjo ! Krijim që nuk është trajtuar në prozë. Sëpaku nga ky komunikim i bashkëkohësisë, me rrjet interneti dhe me tradicionalizëm ndalesash ...! Suksese !

----------


## Çaushi

Citim nga Bije:s'është kjo gjamë që derdhet - në përmasë zezonash
por llavë që më djeg me klithmë : Të dua !

Bije!
Pergezime per ditarin me kaq ndjenja ....ehhh c'ndjenja te bukura!
Te lexova e rilexova gjeta pushim te syve per pak caste ...vazhdoje sepse shume i bukur shume !

Respekte te sinqerta!

----------


## xfiles

Bukur, shume bukur naqeta_tung,
suksese te metejshme se e shoh qe shkruan me shume pasion.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Pershendetje Bije/Naqeta/Tung  :buzeqeshje: 
Shume bukur c'ka ke shkruar.... por... pse nuk ben dicka ndryshe nga shumica : sa per te ndryshuar dedikoji pak proze ose poezi lumturise.
Se na kallet tmerrin me keto tretje, buzeqarje, hidherime...

Hej... jeta ka edhe hidherim. Por duhet ta jetosh sa me lumtur qe mundesh  :shkelje syri: 

Miqesisht
F-I

----------


## naqeta

Bije DANI : KURORA E SHPIRTIT
Prolog: BULËZA DASHURIE


*Ndizen bulëzat - lajmërojnë pranverë
edhepse qielli derdh dëborë !
Rrezaton një zë që më bën përherë
ta ruaj në shpirt si shekullor !*

Hamendesha ! Megjithatë isha e pushtuar !

Në portën e zemrës sime kishte shtruar mberetërinë ai ! Dukeshte ajo perandori e blertë që drejtonte shigjetat dhe më mbërthente ëmbël , ëmbël!

Ishte hera e parë që ndejva fërfëllizën e lumturisë ! Spiralja e domethënieve që vinin nga mesazhet më bënin gjithmon e më të përafërt me Atë ! Po ! Atë ! Emrin e të cilit e kam bër vello të bardhë nusërie dhe e kam mbuluar gjithë trupin !

Sa hije më ka , pëshpërisja duke ëndërruar takimin me të!

- E shikon ! Për ty jamë stolisur kështu ! Edhe florinjt e arit për ty i kam vënë në vesh ! Edhe unazën! Edhe qaforen...!

- S'kanë randësi ato! T'i vetë je mrekullia! Unë i dua .... !

_Sytë  e tu prej qielli, ballin tënd prej hëne
çka kanë në domethënie, ua di brendinë !_

Ishte mesazhi i arritur e që e lexoja dhe nuk e besoja! Ndaj dilja përpara pasqyrës të vërtetoj atë që e ndjente ai , për mua !

- E bukur shumë dua të jam ! Atij që më këndon gjithë këto vullkane shpirti t'ia plotësoj oreksin !

- Ja jam unë ! Po të duash më përpi ! Se vetëm kur të shuash etjen ti  , unë do të jam e lumtur...!

 __________________

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ky eshte moral... per kete po flisja  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## naqeta

*Bije DANI : KURORA E SHPIRTIT


Fragment

1.

Dhe s'di nga ta nis pikëpyetjen
Vallë ! Ç'është gjithë ky trishtim sot ?
Dy pika loti oqean blerimi
janë bërë blerim - ortek i ngrohtë !


Mesnatë! Gjithçka më përshkon mendimeve ! 

Përmasa e madhe e jetës më del si floknajë ku radhitet dëshira, pikëllimi, vuajtja, dashuria ! Pirgu i dhembjes qëndron mes zjarrit të zemrës dhe shkon vërdallë në brendi të shpërthejë  si vullkan! As deti si ka ato dallgëzime si pritja në mesnatë për të dëgjuar një zë që hy përmes ushtimës së një brendie e  del si rrezja e diellit në mëngjes!

- Mos prit !  jehoi në urdhërore qetësia mortore .Treni i shpresës ka kaluar binarëve të gëzimit. Ai është rrokullisur në katandinë e thyqafjes dhe kurrë s’ka për të arrirë në stacionin e takimit! Vetëm ndarja dhe vetmia do të mbulojnë përjetë! Se Ajo kurrë se ndjen atë që ia shpreh!

Jo! thash në brendinë e shpirtit! Do të pres! Këtë natë do ta flak duke ia kujtuar pamjen ! Duke ia ridëgjuar buzëqeshjen që i shpërthen si lulebora e marsit sa herë që e shikoj! Edhe kështu do ta përmbush vetminë time që zgjatet si shekull e m’i verbon sytë me mall e lot! Dhe kaptinës së shkruar të rrëfimit për Pirgun e dhembjes i ka vënë pikë! E ka ndalur në prushin e zjarrit që djeg e shkrumon!

- Pikërisht për të do të katandisesh e s’do ta marrish vetveten!, m’u bë se zgjatej ai zë në heshtjen e mesnatës!

- Megjthatë, kam vendosur të pres, pëshpërita! Nuk mundem ta bart atë det shqetësimi që më derdhet në brendi, dhe del e shpërthen të ma përmbysë bardhësinë e vrarë që në hapin e parë!*

----------


## naqeta

*Bije DANI: KURORA E SHPIRTIT

2.

Në realitet s' kisha fjalë as  shprehje për të thënë! 

Atë çast, isha bërë tamam njeri meit i cili vetëm shtrydhet e ndrydhet në vetvete! Dhe grindet si dallgët e detit kur bijnë në shkëmbinjtë e bregut! E pastaj derdhet si stërkala e bardhë për të krijuar fluska që shprishen !E tillë isha një kohë të gjatë! Nuk kujtohem në ishte vit apo shekull! Dhe rendja marramendas nëpër ngushticën e çdo ane për t’u ndalur në karrigën e mbuluar me lëkurë që vërtitej sa herë që lëvizja trupin në tavolinë. Dhe matesha të bëj një varg bisedash që më shkonin vargan e më ngecnin në brendinë e shpirtit! 

Mos isha unë Kutia e Pandorës që duhej t’i ruaj të gjitha ato dallgë frymëzimesh që mi rrokulliste mendja për mallin dhe për një fjalë : Të dua! 

E si t’ia shpreh  varganet e goditjes në ato çaste vetmie të thellë, e t’i dëgjojë Ai nga Lauresha me buzëqeshjen e vrarë qysh në rini, por, që ecte krenare për t’i shembur gjithë malet e pikëllimit! 

Po! pikëllimet që s’e ndalën ! Por, ia gërryen brendinë ! Megjithatë , s’ia rrëmbyen buzëqeshjen!

Vezullojnë  sytë e  zes për të krijuar shpatën e Demokleut që më priste palcën e zemrës! 

Edhe kur flisja me veten, pamja e Tij më vështronte ! Edhe kur ndahesha për një çast, sikur më shkëputej diçka nga brendia! Dhe rrokullisej me tërbim si guri që shkëputet nga shkëmbi e befas bie në humnerë!


-Eja! Eja ! i lutesha të hyjë në brendinë e zemrës sime...!*

----------

